# Alternative to sand paper?



## Harris Chan (Dec 16, 2006)

Are there an equally good alternative to sandpaper? Because I really want to smoothen my DIYs...they've been popping and getting really stiff...and weird...

Thanks,

-Harris


----------



## blade740 (Dec 30, 2006)

You know how WD-40 eats up your plastic? I sprayed all my pieces, waited a few minutes, then immediately washed them off, and then stickered them. They are now really loose and smooth.


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't have the exact ones...but it's made from the same company anyway lol


----------



## chiperten (Dec 31, 2006)

Sanding your cube would probably cause more pops. I would just break the cubes in and if they are popping too much maybe tighten the screws a bit.


----------



## Me (Jan 1, 2007)

I have the solution (seriously) rather then using sand paper, which might make the sanding uneven, use just sand! It's worked for me, really all it takes is just drop it in the sand, the sound when you turn it may not be good but then after a few solves clean it out and re-lube it, it should be pretty good. 
Of course i also like in New Mexico so the sand here might be different from say" sand box sand or Beach sand.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL actually...well...see...i got the sandpaper, started sanding, and some "sand" paper came off, and kinda get into the cube. When I started turning...  it' really...what's the word...full of friction.


----------



## tenderchkn (Jan 3, 2007)

DIYs need to be sanded. Otherwise, they pop.  Kind of a paradox.

I use a metal filer that's part of my Leatherman.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Oct 28, 2011)

The best alt. would probably be a dremel. If that doesn't count, I guess the best thing you could use, that I can think of off the top of my head would be a nail file.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 28, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> The best alt. would probably be a dremel. If that doesn't count, I guess the best thing you could use, that I can think of off the top of my head would be a nail file.



lmao 3 year bump


----------



## aaronb (Oct 28, 2011)

I know I am bumping a 5 year old thread, but:
I found that a great alternative to sandpaper is the PediPaw. You can get it for $10 on Amazon, and it is really just a mini dremel. I didn't have a dremel on hand, but I did have this (I have two cats), and it worked like a charm when modding my Guhong.

Here is the link to it on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Ontel-Products-Corp-Trimmer-Pedip-Mc6/dp/B0026RQ4E6


----------



## Dene (Oct 29, 2011)

Come on guys, modern cubes shouldn't need any personal attention. Just lube it, adjust the tension to your liking, and gogogo. 


As for this kid telling Harris Chan what to do... lolololololo


----------

